# How to open a Bitcoin account



## mugzy (Oct 13, 2021)

So I have been looking at the bitcoin website try to figure out how to open an account. I do not find a link anywhere to get started on opening an account. 

How did you open your bitcoin account? I'm using 10 windows desktop.


----------



## flenser (Oct 13, 2021)

Not really anything like a BTC account. You need a bitcoin wallet to send and receive bitcoins. These are free and a lot of different sites provide that service. I have literally hundreds of wallets from various transactions I wanted to keep separated.

If you want to convert between USD and BTC, you will need an account with an exchange service like Coin Base. There are also a variety of ways to buy them online with a CC or even in some ATMs in convenience stores. None of these are entirely anonymous.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 13, 2021)

There’s Celcius if you are interested in Etherium -decentralized blockchain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adzg (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks fellas. I needed this info too


----------



## TomJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Cash app allows you to instantly convert USD to BTC and send it.

This is what I use whenever I make a BTC purchase


----------



## flenser (Oct 13, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Cash app allows you to instantly convert USD to BTC and send it.
> 
> This is what I use whenever I make a BTC purchase


It has an annoying debit card requirement. I don't do debit cards : )


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 13, 2021)

flenser said:


> It has an annoying debit card requirement. I don't do debit cards : )


I use my bank account


----------



## flenser (Oct 13, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I use my bank account


They won't take my Capital One 360 account or my credit union accounts.

Edit: I even tried Interactive Brokers, but no dice.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 13, 2021)

flenser said:


> They won't take my Capital One 360 account or my credit union accounts.
> 
> Edit: I even tried Interactive Brokers, but no dice.


That's weird. I have my navy Fed account linked up.

From a security and anonymity aspect it's probably not the most secure if you're trying to competly cover your tracks. It's just really convenient for small time purchases every once in a while.

@mugzy
If you want full anonymity a wallet is the only way to go. Buy visa gift cards cash, and use them to exchange for BTC. Keep in BTC wallet to use when needed.


----------



## flenser (Oct 13, 2021)

TomJ said:


> That's weird. I have my navy Fed account linked up.
> 
> From a security and anonymity aspect it's probably not the most secure if you're trying to competly cover your tracks. It's just really convenient for small time purchases every once in a while.
> 
> ...


Could be just me. I wanted to pay someone who wanted Cash App for spending money on a trip. Only time anyone ever requested it before, so I created an account and went through my list of banks with no luck. 

I might setup a debit card with Capital One 360 if they support it. That account is just a buffer between accounts that hold real money and online services that want bank information.

I'm guessing @mugzy  wants to use BTC to take in donations for the forum?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 13, 2021)

Cashapp is probably the easiest. I'm pretty sure Coinbase Pro has the cheapest trading fees still.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2021)

I use Binance, the fees were much less than Coinbase. Not sure about CB Pro/tier systems though.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Everyone hates Coinbase but it's very user friendly and easy to navigate. It's an exchange but they also offer a free secure wallet and vault to store coins. It's an all one stop shop. You don't have the Hassle going to exchange, then transferring money to your wallet. You just add or buy crypto and it's goes straight to your coinbase wallet.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I use Binance, the fees were much less than Coinbase. Not sure about CB Pro/tier systems though.


 This is imo one of tbe better exchanges. As for wallets of you go that route, blockchain.com


----------



## flenser (Oct 13, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> This is imo one of tbe better exchanges. As for wallets of you go that route, blockchain.com


There was a time when blockchain.com's wallet implementation was suspected of stealing coins during large transactions. I don't know if that was true or if they fixed any problems they might have had, but there was enough bad press I avoided them just on general principles.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 13, 2021)

Arculus: The Secure Cold Storage Wallet Solution
					

The future of cryptocurrency security is here with the Arculus secure cold storage wallet app and key card.




					www.getarculus.com


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I use Binance, the fees were much less than Coinbase. Not sure about CB Pro/tier systems though.


CJ's Crypto Evolution-



CJ 2019: Crypto is bullshit!



CJ 2020: I might buy some in my Paypal



CJ 2021: I use Binance.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> CJ's Crypto Evolution-
> 
> View attachment 14272
> 
> ...


For the record, I still think it's bullshit. 😂


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 13, 2021)

I used to use Binance before they had Binance US, and it was like the wild west, there was no "know your customer," literally anyone with an email could create an account from anywhere.

Now they're getting all regulation savvy and have Binance US, which I can't even use in my State yet. So basically I am blocked out of Binance completely for the time being.

BUT, the regulations are going to actually be good for crypto. Cracking down on Tether is the best thing that can happen to crypto, and more regulatory framework only legitimizes it even more and makes it safe for everyone. It will help the big banks get involved, which in turn will help larger investors get in.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 14, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I used to use Binance before they had Binance US, and it was like the wild west, there was no "know your customer," literally anyone with an email could create an account from anywhere.
> 
> Now they're getting all regulation savvy and have Binance US, which I can't even use in my State yet. So basically I am blocked out of Binance completely for the time being.
> 
> BUT, the regulations are going to actually be good for crypto. Cracking down on Tether is the best thing that can happen to crypto, and more regulatory framework only legitimizes it even more and makes it safe for everyone. It will help the big banks get involved, which in turn will help larger investors get in.


I disagree, we have a bunch of dinosaurs in Congress who dont even know how to use Facebook, u expect them to put forth rules on Crypto not knowing anything about it?????  Shit Ted Cruz cant even spell Crypto, yet you want him to put together regulation on this asset class????


----------



## cryptoguy (Oct 14, 2021)

mugzy said:


> So I have been looking at the bitcoin website try to figure out how to open an account. I do not find a link anywhere to get started on opening an account.
> 
> How did you open your bitcoin account? I'm using 10 windows desktop.


The easiest thing for you to do if your new to Crypto is just open a coinbase account. It's aimed more towards newcomers and makes the whole thing rather easy.

There also a public traded company and regulated so your not going to have to worry about alot of the crap that happens on some of the other exchanges. I've been buying,selling, and trading crypto since bitcoin started and coinbase has always been a good exchange. 

Link a debit card or bank account to your account and youll be good to go.


----------



## cryptoguy (Oct 14, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I disagree, we have a bunch of dinosaurs in Congress who dont even know how to use Facebook, u expect them to put forth rules on Crypto not knowing anything about it?????  Shit Ted Cruz cant even spell Crypto, yet you want him to put together regulation on this asset class????


100% agree, having government trying to regulate crypto is going to be a disaster. Only reason their intrested now is because someday crypto will eventually overtake the dollar.


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2021)

cryptoguy said:


> Only reason their intrested now is because someday crypto will eventually overtake the dollar.


Which is the exact reason I think it's such a gamble. 

And for the most part, the government is bought and paid for, they don't make their own decisions. Big banks have deep pockets, and they stand to lose a lot of crypto is widely adopted. 

Tread lightly.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 14, 2021)

flenser said:


> Not really anything like a BTC account. You need a bitcoin wallet to send and receive bitcoins. These are free and a lot of different sites provide that service. I have literally hundreds of wallets from various transactions I wanted to keep separated.
> 
> If you want to convert between USD and BTC, you will need an account with an exchange service like Coin Base. There are also a variety of ways to buy them online with a CC or even in some ATMs in convenience stores. None of these are entirely anonymous.


I'm seeing less value the more I look into bitcoin. An advertiser asked if I had a bitcoin account. At this point I see no reason to get one.


cryptoguy said:


> The easiest thing for you to do if your new to Crypto is just open a coinbase account. It's aimed more towards newcomers and makes the whole thing rather easy.
> 
> There also a public traded company and regulated so your not going to have to worry about alot of the crap that happens on some of the other exchanges. I've been buying,selling, and trading crypto since bitcoin started and coinbase has always been a good exchange.
> 
> Link a debit card or bank account to your account and youll be good to go.


I'm simply looking to use bitcoin to take payments not trade or invest in it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 14, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I'm seeing less value the more I look into bitcoin. An advertiser asked if I had a bitcoin account. At this point I see no reason to get one.
> 
> I'm simply looking to use bitcoin to take payments not trade or invest in it.


Then all you need is a cold storage wallet which is pretty simple to get, I use https://electrum.org/#home


----------



## mugzy (Oct 14, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Then all you need is a cold storage wallet which is pretty simple to get, I use https://electrum.org/#home


Is this an app? I don't want an app either. Just looking for something I can use on my PC that is a website with a login/pass and take payments for advertising. I'm about to just quit and say paypal or go somewhere else.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 14, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Is this an app? I don't want an app either. Just looking for something I can use on my PC that is a website with a login/pass and take payments for advertising. I'm about to just quit and say paypal or go somewhere else.


It sits on your desktop or on a smart phone.  I have mine on an old smart phone that I no longer use.  I only turn the phone on to send btc to someone or to see whats in my wallet.  This is as cold storage as one can get.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 14, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I disagree, we have a bunch of dinosaurs in Congress who dont even know how to use Facebook, u expect them to put forth rules on Crypto not knowing anything about it?????  Shit Ted Cruz cant even spell Crypto, yet you want him to put together regulation on this asset class????


Well, Tether could very well be a ponzi scheme, so something needs to be done about that before they destroy the market and reputation of crypto and exchanges in general. It's a huge house of straws. If it's not and all is well - then great.

As far as regulating crypto goes, no I don't think they know what they're doing. I agree. Mistakes will be made. The big banks who want to get involved (the ones with money and lobbying influence) will hopefully keep them from doing anything that destroys the market. I mean China outright banned crypto and mining, and it barely put a dent in the market.

Big banks and institutional investors have been saying forever that they need more regulatory framework to move forward investing and trading in crypto. We need ETF's so people can safely hold it in their retirement accounts.

I am long time, die-hard holder. I believe crypto will eventually be fully integrated into our financial systems and central banks will hold bitcoin just like they do gold.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 14, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well, Tether could very well be a ponzi scheme, so something needs to be done about that before they destroy the market and reputation of crypto and exchanges in general. It's a huge house of straws. If it's not and all is well - then great.
> 
> As far as regulating crypto goes, no I don't think they know what they're doing. I agree. Mistakes will be made. The big banks who want to get involved (the ones with money and lobbying influence) will hopefully keep them from doing anything that destroys the market. I mean China outright banned crypto and mining, and it barely put a dent in the market.
> 
> ...


Some things are best left alone, crypto is one of them....Regulation wont make BTC any safer or add/subtract value.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 14, 2021)

If you're looking for a basic account to send and receive bitcoin - then you should just go with coinbase. Although, you will need to verify your identity. If you don't want to verify your identity, I can help you with this.

I'm actually pretty damn involved in crypto and hold most of my assets in it so if you have any questions about the best ways to start using BTC, then you can message me. There are many different exchanges and a lot of different ways around identity verification if you aren't too keen on that.


----------



## cryptoguy (Oct 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Which is the exact reason I think it's such a gamble.
> 
> And for the most part, the government is bought and paid for, they don't make their own decisions. Big banks have deep pockets, and they stand to lose a lot of crypto is widely adopted.
> 
> Tread lightly.


I certainly don't disagree with you when it comes to being a gamble, but so is investing in a 401K, pensions etc. I was screwed royally in 2008 when the crash happened and watched 90% of my 401k vanish never to fully return.

In the end it's becoming damn near impossible to figure out what is the right thing to invest into anymore. I recovered since 08 but never forgot what happens when big government and investment companies handle my finances.
Now days I choose to take the risk on my own and if I fall, so be it but at least I'll only have myself to blame. I'm not saying crypto is the answer, but the idea behind it is more sound then the $ in my humble opinion.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 15, 2021)

What’s a 401k?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2021)

Adzg said:


> What’s a 401k?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tax code for a tax advantaged workplace retirement account in the US.

You can put a portion of your income into this account, and it has tax benefits. Basically deferred income.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 15, 2021)

cryptoguy said:


> I certainly don't disagree with you when it comes to being a gamble, but so is investing in a 401K, pensions etc. I was screwed royally in 2008 when the crash happened and watched 90% of my 401k vanish never to fully return.
> 
> In the end it's becoming damn near impossible to figure out what is the right thing to invest into anymore. I recovered since 08 but never forgot what happens when big government and investment companies handle my finances.
> Now days I choose to take the risk on my own and if I fall, so be it but at least I'll only have myself to blame. I'm not saying crypto is the answer, but the idea behind it is more sound then the $ in my humble opinion.



Yeah I recall that 401k fell. I typically catch trends and at the time was refinancing my home in 2007 and was noticing the shakiness of the lenders. Meanwhile, my employer sold out to a publiclly traded company that year so I asked how much could I reallocate to gold and silver and they said since the company was going public I could 70% of what I had (10k). Then came 2008 and the crash of the housing bubble and by 2009, that $7k hedged itself into $25k in 2010. Phoenix, like Vegas didn’t have a “V” recovery but a wide “U”. That’s said I needed work so moved to TX which brings us to today. 

But what do I know. People that know what I believe and I tell them what is coming into this world and I therefore am making the economic, social, and professional decisions with my judge of character and person. Everything and anything that is said is just words. I move off action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cryptoguy (Oct 15, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Yeah I recall that 401k fell. I typically catch trends and at the time was refinancing my home in 2007 and was noticing the shakiness of the lenders. Meanwhile, my employer sold out to a publiclly traded company that year so I asked how much could I reallocate to gold and silver and they said since the company was going public I could 70% of what I had (10k). Then came 2008 and the crash of the housing bubble and by 2009, that $7k hedged itself into $25k in 2010. Phoenix, like Vegas didn’t have a “V” recovery but a wide “U”. That’s said I needed work so moved to TX which brings us to today.
> 
> But what do I know. People that know what I believe and I tell them what is coming into this world and I therefore am making the economic, social, and professional decisions with my judge of character and person. Everything and anything that is said is just words. I move off action.
> 
> ...


In all honesty I think were all being setup for the great collapse. Current administration is making so many crazy moves that it defies all logic. I voted for Trump both times not because I thought he was some genius, but the moves he did make did actually work and worked incredibly well with our markets.

I have most of what I recovered from the 401K fallout invested in gold and silver, currently I have around $100,000 invested in different crypto that have done even better then gold. Each month I take the profits from crypto and dump them in gold. At the rate this current administration is screwing up I often wonder how long our current economy can actually survive.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not against paying taxes, I realize as a society it's needed, but when does that stop? By the time this crap is over were all going to be screwed in on form or another.

And now they want to monitor accounts over $600 lol, you know in case any of us are secretly Warren Buffet moving Billions through $600 transactions


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 15, 2021)

I bought some FLOKI inu yesterday. First time buying a shitcoin in 4 years 🤣









						Best Crypto to Watch This Week: Floki Inu
					

FLOKI is a meme coin inspired by Elon Musk.



					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 15, 2021)

cryptoguy said:


> In all honesty I think were all being setup for the great collapse. Current administration is making so many crazy moves that it defies all logic. I voted for Trump both times not because I thought he was some genius, but the moves he did make did actually work and worked incredibly well with our markets.
> 
> I have most of what I recovered from the 401K fallout invested in gold and silver, currently I have around $100,000 invested in different crypto that have done even better then gold. Each month I take the profits from crypto and dump them in gold. At the rate this current administration is screwing up I often wonder how long our current economy can actually survive.
> 
> ...


i'm not trying to get rich, just hedging by diversifying my effort and investments in alignment with what i contribute to in terms of service.  There's something bigger than us and when we tune ourselves into listening to that still small voice within ourselves, we can see how insignificant we are in the greater scheme, but in the little we do and share with each other builds, discerns, and trains the trust we seek in each other.  all the best to you in your efforts and investments brother.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 15, 2021)

cryptoguy said:


> In all honesty I think were all being setup for the great collapse. Current administration is making so many crazy moves that it defies all logic. I voted for Trump both times not because I thought he was some genius, but the moves he did make did actually work and worked incredibly well with our markets.
> 
> I have most of what I recovered from the 401K fallout invested in gold and silver, currently I have around $100,000 invested in different crypto that have done even better then gold. Each month I take the profits from crypto and dump them in gold. At the rate this current administration is screwing up I often wonder how long our current economy can actually survive.
> 
> ...


If u believe political leaders have influence on crypto pricing, u probably need to change your screen name.  

Banks are not gonna monitor transactions over $600 nor does the IRS have the capabilities to do so.  This is all misinformation.....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 15, 2021)

Amazing how quickly a simple thread turns into a political one.....Subject of the thread is how to open an account, not what Biden is doing or not doing.....


----------



## Swiper. (Oct 15, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Banks are not gonna monitor transactions over $600 nor does the IRS have the capabilities to do so. This is all misinformation.....



Janet Yellen disagrees with you. this is all assuming this is in the final bill and gets passed and signed by the president. 

they also plan to hire 87,000 more IRS agents




“Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen is defending a Biden administration proposal that would require banks to report data to the Internal Revenue Service on transactions over $600, calling the collection of information “routine,” after taking heat for the idea that is widely seen as an unprecedented invasion of privacy.

During an interview on CNBC’s “Squawk Box” on Tuesday, Yellen was pressed on whether the IRS has the “wherewithal” to collect more information about taxpayers and bank accounts including cash flows, something many Republicans have called invasive.

“Well, of course they do,” Yellen said. “Right now, on every bank account that earns more than $10 a year in interest, the banks report the interest earned to the IRS. That’s part of the information base that includes W2’s and reports on dividends in other income that taxpayers earned. So collection of information is routine.”









						Yellen defends IRS rule requiring banks to report all transactions over $600
					

Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen stood by a Biden administration proposal that would require banks to report data to the IRS on transactions over $600.




					nypost.com
				




if this is misinformation what is the correct information?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 16, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> Janet Yellen disagrees with you. this is all assuming this is in the final bill and gets passed and signed by the president.
> 
> they also plan to hire 87,000 more IRS agents
> 
> ...


"Plan", I plan on focusing on looking younger in 2022, doesnt mean it will happen.  Same applies in Washington DC, they talk a big game, yet nothing happens....


----------



## WeightedDips (Oct 16, 2021)

mugzy said:


> So I have been looking at the bitcoin website try to figure out how to open an account. I do not find a link anywhere to get started on opening an account.
> 
> How did you open your bitcoin account? I'm using 10 windows desktop.



Not sure what your intentions are. I was into the Dark Web stuff along time ago, but got out when it got risky. 

Long story short, if your using it for investment, no problem and forget this response.

If you plan to use it for illegal purposes or to buy something online, hopefully you posting behind security right now or your already too late to be invisible. 

If your not using it for investment purposes, I'd suggest Torr and getting a VPN that doesn't keep logs or work with US Government before posting such questions as this.

Search around, it's not hard to set up a wallet. And you can pay someone off the streets to go load the account at BitCoin atm's all over the US now.


----------



## flenser (Oct 16, 2021)

..


mugzy said:


> I'm seeing less value the more I look into bitcoin. An advertiser asked if I had a bitcoin account. At this point I see no reason to get one.
> 
> I'm simply looking to use bitcoin to take payments not trade or invest in it.


You're probably right. Everyone here who uses bitcoin should be adept at converting it to the currency of your choice.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 16, 2021)

Playstore has wallets you can download to your phone that require no personal information. It's a simple wallet that can receive and transfer funds. Hope this helps.


----------



## In2Deep (Oct 16, 2021)

mugzy said:


> So I have been looking at the bitcoin website try to figure out how to open an account. I do not find a link anywhere to get started on opening an account.
> 
> How did you open your bitcoin account? I'm using 10 windows desktop.


 You can use cash app to purchase bitcoin and to send it.


----------



## In2Deep (Oct 16, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Playstore has wallets you can download to your phone that require no personal information. It's a simple wallet that can receive and transfer funds. Hope this helps.


 I use samurai. Like playstore it does not require any information which makes it anonymous it anonymous especially while using TOR as the Internet browser/VPN.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 16, 2021)

The last source i tried to grab stuff from after we had agreed on everything says oh yeah i only take bitcoin and i laughed and laughed and said fuck u, i am not sending u this investment so u make even more money off me...

Fuck bitcoin and anyone who tries to make u pay for shit with it...they are all making a shit ton of money off everyone....even when it dips...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 19, 2021)

Swiper. said:


> Janet Yellen disagrees with you. this is all assuming this is in the final bill and gets passed and signed by the president.
> 
> they also plan to hire 87,000 more IRS agents
> 
> ...


Its been raised to $10K


----------



## Swiper. (Oct 27, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Its been raised to $10K



“Dems Reportedly Scrap IRS Bank Reporting Plan After Manchin Slams "Screwed Up" Surveillance Scheme”






						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 6, 2022)

Apologies for bringing up an old thread. Was looking around for info regarding a bitcoin wallet/cryptowallet. I think I see someone suggest Samurai, playstore and I think Blockchain.com or something. Do you guys have any issues when transferring Bitcoin from coinbase to any of those wallets? And do you guys use any of those wallets or have another wallet you would recommend?

Last question. Monero. I'm trying to understand what Monero is lol. From what I'm reading its basically another form of cryptocurrency but with better privacy?


----------



## cavorite (Apr 6, 2022)

I was just looking at my old coinbase account for the first time in years. 

I spent about 20 BTC on drugs in 2014-15 (back when 1 BTC was a few hundred dollars)

Wish I had that back!!!


----------

